# 16" epsilon southern ways



## masterkdrifter (Dec 30, 2010)

I just picked up a set of 16" epsilon southern ways 5 spoke. I think the ET is 45 and there 9.5" wide.
Problem is, i didn't inspect the rims fully before i bought them. (mainly because they were cheap and i didn't want the seller to change his mind) so i picked them up and brang them home. today i was about to sell them for a friend and i realized that one of the spokes were cracked right through. it seems like the previous owner tired to weld it (that's the reason why he sold them for so cheap). luckily there 3 piece rims. but on the down side these rims are rare and not easy to come by. 

So now i need some help finding a 16" face for this wheel.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That is a gnarly crack... I couldn't justify selling a cracked wheel like that to or for a friend. But regardless, if finding a spare center/wheel/set becomes a bit too difficult you can always inquire with your local wheel repair shop and see if they'd be willing to try and weld it together. But with how much meat is in those spokes it might not be possible.

Either way, good luck with the wheel :thumbup:


----------



## masterkdrifter (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah, he said the same thing too. and i didn't realize until i was putting them into my car. i didn't want to sell it to him like that anyways. seems pretty sketchy lol


----------



## jzt (Mar 27, 2012)

Still looking for a face?


----------



## Soyracer (Dec 18, 2011)

Sell me these lips and barrels or I can sell you a Chevrolet center.


----------



## masterkdrifter (Dec 30, 2010)

How much ^


----------

